# Black Moore problem



## dmonicloli (Jun 27, 2006)

I've had my Black Moore for awhile now, and today I got a Calico Fantail. I had read that they were okay as tank mates, but my Black Moore is picking on the Calico. Will this stop as the Calico gets bigger or once the Black Moore gets used to having another fish in the tank? Or would it be better to return the Calico or keep it elsewhere?


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

How much is the size difference? As the fantail grows so will the moor.

It is most likely the moor will accept the second fish, though. Goldfish develop friendships IME.

How much space do they have? If they are even slightly crowded the possibility of continuing problems increases.

edit: what form of harrasment is the bigger fish showing?


----------



## dmonicloli (Jun 27, 2006)

Mmm.. I'd say the Black Moore is maybe 1/2 an inch longer.

The Black Moore will occasionally nip at the other's fins and then chase it for a bit.

The tank is ten gallons which I know is too small since everything I've read has suggested Black Moores need ten all themselves.

And actually today they've been more friendly toward one another. The Moor hasn't chased the Calico at all. So I'm hoping he just needed some time.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

I am going to say this gently... a 10G tank is not enough for 2 goldfish. For you to keep the water quality up to the standard which is needed, you will be doing enough maintenance that you will soon call it *work*. It will get old fast. And that doesn't even take into consideration that they need more physical space.

I have a M/F pair of Moors (they are in love) and they are among my favorite fish. But there are days when I think about all the other fish I could keep in the space those 2 fish require.

Short term try and pick up a 20G long for them at a yard sale or something while you save up to buy a 29G. You will need it. The hood, light and other stuff are interchangeable.


----------

